# Speaking in Tongues and falling out



## pbuckley (Feb 12, 2007)

I have to admit first before I go into this. I grew up in the Church of Christ, I am at this point in my life really reading the Bible for myself and studying to find out the truth for myself. In this process I am also trying to figure out where I belong in this world with so many denominations and non-denominationl churches. I belive I have to first get clear on some things before I figure out where I belong. Which leads me to this topic. 

In the Church of Christ I was taught that speaking in tongues was something like speaking in Greek to God in an environment where everyone else spoke and only understood English. It was sound different to me and I wouldn't understand it. My question on it is:
1) is that analysis true?
2) Does the person who is speaking in tongues understand what they are saying?
3) Can someone explain to me what this experience is like - at Bishop Thomas Weeks and Juanita B. Church this weekend I was at a lost - not really sure what I felt about this

Laying hands on people and them falling out 

What is this about? 
In my life as a Christian while in the Church of Christ I kinda judged this I believe that this was a baptist thing people running around shouting and screaming and passing out. And people laying hands on others and they falling to the floor I thought all of that was an act a show. I am now trying to open up my mind and I don't know where to start with this one. Is it real? What are these people feeling? What makes you  just fall? 

Please don't condemn me because 1  I really am not judging and I honestly don't know what to believe here. I really would like to know individual experiences and I would like to be enlightened and I feel safe in asking here.


----------



## pbuckley (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on ladies help me out here, I am seriously wondering about this. I want to be worshipping at the right place and understand what all is going on around me and moreso be comfortable with it.


----------



## Keen (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm waiting for some answers too. I wasn't raised in that type of church environment so I don't really have an opinion on it.


----------



## tffy2004 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have wondered the same thing, waiting for some insite on this one!!


----------



## Koffie (Feb 12, 2007)

When someone speaks in tongues, many times they do not know what they are saying unless they have the gift of interpretation.

Also, when one is speaking in tongues they are edifying themselves through the Spirit.

When this happens, you could be praying for yourself or someone else, but unless you can interpret, you really don't know.

Speaking in tongues is speaking directly to God, as to where when you pray in English, you ask in Jesus name and His Holy Spirit relays the message to God. With tongues, you are speaking in "God language" and there is no need for Jesus to interceed as the dispatcher of your prayers.

Some may not agree w/ this (about God not speaking English) but this is what I have been tought, and understood to be true.

About the laying of hands, I really don't know an answer to that aside from lay hands on the sick and they will recover. 
Now if someone gets healed and falls out shouting and praising God because they have been healed then I don't see what the problem with that is because people have different "styles" of praising IMHO.
HTH.


----------



## Keen (Feb 12, 2007)

Koffie said:
			
		

> When someone speaks in tongues, many times they do not know what they are saying unless they have the gift of interpretation.
> 
> Also, when one is speaking in tongues they are edifying themselves through the Spirit.
> 
> ...



Wow, I find this hard to believe. If God is suppose to be all knowing then how can this be?


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 12, 2007)

No condemnation.  These are very valid questions and something that probably every believer goes through a some point.  As far as looking for where you fit, I would suggest that you just ask the Lord to send you where he wants you to be, because if you are in line with God's will, he will supply you with everything you need.





			
				pbuckley said:
			
		

> In the Church of Christ I was taught that speaking in tongues was something like speaking in Greek to God in an environment where everyone else spoke and only understood English. It was sound different to me and I wouldn't understand it. My question on it is:
> 
> 1) is that analysis true?.





I would have to say partially yes, simply b/c I understand what they were trying to get at by the explanation but I think it leaves to many questions.  Speaking in an unknown tongue is simply speaking in a tongue (language) that you do not know or have not been taught.  It does not mean that someone else in the environment does not know your tongue, b/c they might (as evidenced by Acts 2:1-12).  It might sound different to you, but then again it might not.  You might understand it, you might not depending on if the Lord allows you to receive the interpretation for it.  In Acts 2:6 we see that all heard the Word of God in their own language.





			
				pbuckley said:
			
		

> 2) Does the person who is speaking in tongues understand what they are saying?





Depends.  Sometimes yes, because that person has the gift of interpretation as well as speaking in tongues, or the Lord has allowed for interpretation to be given.  Other times, no.





			
				pbuckley said:
			
		

> 3) Can someone explain to me what this experience is like - at Bishop Thomas Weeks and Juanita B. Church this weekend I was at a lost - not really sure what I felt about this





Its really not much different than when you are speaking in your known language.  I know that when it first happened, I was excited and suprised, don't get me wrong, but at the same time, I know that it was just one of the spiritual gifts the Lord has blessed me with.  

*Part 2-To be continued*


----------



## pbuckley (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Sweet C, anxiously awaiting your part 2. I don't know what I'd do or how I'd feel all of a sudden speaking in tongues. I having been waiting to get a real prospective on this, someone to actually tell me they have this gift so I could ask what it was like and for confirmation if it was fake or not. Wow! I look forward to more of your insight. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Feb 12, 2007)

In response to your questions concerning the Holyghost:

Speaking in Tongues = Communication to God; Holy/Heavenly Language

Based on experiences I would say that it can be another language unknown to the believer (span, germ, french, etc) or/and a "Godly" or "Heavenly" language.  When the Holy Ghost fell on the Gentiles at the Day of Pentecost, the Jews and multitude were astonished b/c each one could hear them in their own dialect. (Acts 2)  Paul talks about speaking in tongues of *men* and of *angels* (1 Cor 13:1)  and Mark 16:17 says, "And these signs shall follow them that believe; In my name shall they cast out devils; they shall speak with *new* tongues"

On a personal note, I grew up in the church,and I would not get saved b/c I thought all those people were  running around, shouting, etc like they had no sense!  However, when I finally got saved (for real) I wanted the Holyghost sooo bad.  I started praying every night for the Holyghost and then one night I decided to just try it and its been history ever since.  You must have faith to receive the Holyghost; that's why some get it instantly and others take years.

If you wanted to get more Biblical knowledge of the HolyGhost I would suggest reading all scriptures concerning tongues.  You can use a concordance or go to BIBLE crosswalk and search.  I have only given you my understanding of speaking in tongues based on experience/Bible/Teaching/Holyghost. HTH


----------



## Koffie (Feb 12, 2007)

Keen said:
			
		

> Wow, I find this hard to believe. If God is suppose to be all knowing then how can this be?



I never said God was not all knowing. I meant that God's heavenly language is not English.

If God= The Father, Son, Holy Ghost, then of course He understands english, because God the Son once dwelt among us and  understands our human emotions and verbage.

If you want more clarity on tongues I suggest asking God and reading the word for yourself.

Here's some scripture that could get you started:

Jeremiah 33:3
Mark 16:17
Acts: 2: 3&4
Romans 8: 16, 26,27
1Corinthians 14:4, 6, 13, 14-17, 22


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Feb 12, 2007)

I think you have gotten some good answers for speaking in tongues, I would like to add a few things though to address a couple of other things you asked.

First of all, in order to speak in tongues, you have to yield to the Holy Spirit.  He's not just going to take you over and next thing you know you're speaking in an unknown tongue .  My understanding is that in order to speak, you have to ask the Holy spirit to give you your prayer language and speak in faith.  I really is Him speaking through you.  Many people don't know what they are saying... you just have to step out in faith... and just try.  You may not know what you're praying for.... and you may not be praying for what you want to pray for, but whatever it is... its coming from the Holy spirit and going directly to God.   A pastor once said that when we pray in English, the Devil can hear that and understand it just like God can, but a prayer tongue... that is in God's language and unless God gives you the gift to understand it, you won't.  Like another poster said, you may also speak in another earthly language... in this way, God may use you to give a message to someone who needs it.  

Pray languages can come immediately or sometimes they take a long time (as is my case), but they come from God.  They are a blessing and everyone can have one.  God wants us to have them (or so I've been told by a few pastors).


Its really a special moment when someone speaks in tongues in church...and then someone else with the gift of interpretation can interpret what was said.  Sometimes people who speak in tongues do know what they said... as well.  Its my understanding that in church, God will not speak to the congregation through tongues- without an interpretation.  What can happen though is that someone is afraid to give the interpretation and then the message may be lost.   One thing you should always remember though, is that for everything that God does, the Devil can make a fake replicate (its like real LV vs. a really good fake).  So... when someone is speaking in a prayer tongue in church and there is an interpretation, the interpretation should line up with the Bible.  

As far as the laying on of hands, that is kind of like that transference of an annointing.  Be careful of who lays hands on you, some people have things in their spirit that you don't want!  People's experiences differ... some people feel a lot of heat! (I have felt this one... I have felt the heat coming from the hand as it approaches my head...and then felt the heat rush over me)... some people feel excitement... like they have to run..... and move...   others feel like they must praise and they do.  Sometimes, in order to work, God has to silence your thoughts and put you in a place of total surrender... I think this is kinda what happens when people fall out.  They let go... and accept whatever God has for them.  Sometimes it means they wind up on the floor.  Its real though.  You just have to recognize when the Holy Spirit is pouring out his annointing.  (sometimes people do run around and do crazy things...and God is not behind that.  Because of my experiences, I choose to believe that most of what people feel is real, though.  If they are faking...I'll let God take care of them  ).

I think the important thing to remember, is that the Holy Spirit is a gentleman, you have to be receptive to whatever he has for you and for whatever he wants to do.  You just have to step out on faith and accept it.  He is not going to do something against your will.


----------



## tmichelle (Feb 13, 2007)

Has anyone here ever spoken in other earthly languages?


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Feb 14, 2007)

Y'all are giving some good explanations, but I have come to the conclusion that I will *NEVER* understand the speaking in tounges.


----------



## Dogmd (Feb 14, 2007)

I find this thread interesting.

I attended christian schools from K-9th grades.  The churches I attended were baptist predominately.  I was baptised at the age of 17 and immediately after coming out of the pool, I started speaking in toungues.  I remember distinctly knowing exactly what I was saying to GOD but I kept thinking in my mind at the same time " wow am I speaking in tounges"?  I was calm and couldn't stop myself because I was SOOO OVERJOYED!!  It was weird, it was kinda like I had 2 brains.  One brain knew exactly what was going on, and the other was just waiting to see what would happen next.  I knew I was talking to GOD, and the attendants who helped me out of the pool just kept trying to sit me down so I could get out of the wet clothes.  Words were coming out of my mouth at lightening speed and it was like I had spoken them before.  It was effortless, and sooo easy to talk to GOD.  Eventually they left me alone and for the next 25 minutes or so, it was just me and GOD.  When I finally stopped, I wept for another 30 minutes or so.  I just was so amazed that the HOLY SPIRIT was with me and I was edifying my self through the HOLY SPIRIT.    

Now when I got married, my husband (who was raised in the Church of Christ) and I had to go to counseling and I was questioned about my faith.  
The elders in the Church of Christ pretty much discounted speaking in tounges. And told me that it was reserved for the "holy men" in the new testament days.  I told them I disagreed and told them that I had spoken in tougues on 2 occasions.  My husband's pastor definately was a little more compassionate, but never really addressed the point directly.  

I currently attend 2 church services on Sundays...  8am with my parents at my Baptist church, and 11am with my husband at his Church of Christ.  I certainly am planning on raising my daughter in the baptist church simply because of my experiences.  My husband doesn't care either way.  

HTH


----------



## theAlist (Feb 14, 2007)

ThursdayGirl said:
			
		

> I think you have gotten some good answers for speaking in tongues, I would like to add a few things though to address a couple of other things you asked.
> 
> First of all, in order to speak in tongues, you have to yield to the Holy Spirit. He's not just going to take you over and next thing you know you're speaking in an unknown tongue . My understanding is that in order to speak, you have to ask the Holy spirit to give you your prayer language and speak in faith. I really is Him speaking through you. Many people don't know what they are saying... you just have to step out in faith... and just try. You may not know what you're praying for.... and you may not be praying for what you want to pray for, but whatever it is... its coming from the Holy spirit and going directly to God. *A pastor once said that when we pray in English, the Devil can hear that and understand it just like God can, but a prayer tongue... that is in God's language and unless God gives you the gift to understand it, you won't. Like another poster said, you may also speak in another earthly language... in this way, God may use you to give a message to someone who needs it. *
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I attend a Church of Christ who do believe in speaking in tongues.  My pastor had a stroke and was in a coma for a few months.  When he was healed and returned back to the church to give his first sermon since being hospitalized, he was extremly nervous.  For a man who is very educated, it was hard for him not to be able to form his thoughts as quickly as he use to and hard for him to pronounce his words without slurring.  The holy ghost just came upon the church and one person started speaking in tongues.  Not too long after that another minister in the church relayed the message to our pastor, basically telling him to be encouraged.  It was a beautiful moment and the feeling I can't describe, but it just felt right and it felt of God.


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 14, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Y'all are giving some good explanations, but I have come to the conclusion that I will *NEVER* understand the speaking in tounges.


 
Seek the Lord about it. After I was saved, I wanted to speak in tongues. My cousin advised me to read the book of Acts about the early Church. I saw that everyone who was saved, received the gift of speaking in tongues. Since Jesus is the same, yesterday, today, and tomorrow, and God is no respecter of persons, I realized that tongues were for me too. 

I visited my friends church and at the end of service, there was an invitation to have someone agree in prayer with me to receive the gift. I accepted, and I received the gift.

It is my belief that tongues are for every Christian. It is a gift from God. You pray God's perfect will every time you pray in your heavenly language. You bypass the devil every time you pray in tongues because it's from God and he can't understand it. 
I hear God so much MORE clearly when I pray in tongues on a daily basis. Be encouraged, and ask God to show you. He is faithful, and he will.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Feb 15, 2007)

Just a question, besides DogMD who else who's not a member of the Church of Christ has been "able" to speak in tounges?

Thanks.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Feb 15, 2007)

Koffie said:
			
		

> When someone speaks in tongues, many times they do not know what they are saying unless they have the gift of interpretation.
> 
> Also, when one is speaking in tongues they are edifying themselves through the Spirit.
> 
> ...



So not true. God created all languages. God sees all and knows all, nothing is ever hidden from him. Speaking in tongues is speaking directly to GOD where *satan cannot understand or interpret* your prayers to hinder them. You pray in tongues because your spirit knows exactly what you need and how to pray and it prays the perfect prayer. Also, no one relays the message to GOD. It is because Jesus died for our sins that we can go to God. When we come to Him in Jesus name God delights to hear and answer us. We can be sure that He will forgive our sins because of Jesus.

*JOHN 14:13-15*
13. â€œAnd whatever you ask in My name, that I will do, that the Father may be glorified in the Son.â€ 14. â€œIf you ask anything in My name, I will do _it_.â€â€œIf you love Me, keep My commandments.â€


----------



## tmichelle (Feb 15, 2007)

Hasn't anyone here who has spoken in tongues spoken miraculously in earthly languages like French, Spanish, Chinese, something?


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Feb 15, 2007)

I am Church of God in Christ (aka Holiness) and I've spoken in tongues, but that means nothing; I've heard people from other denominations speak in tongues just the same; as long as you accept God's word to be true anyone can receive this gift.

Regarding the question about speaking in earthly tongues:
Sometimes while I've prayed, it has sounded like I've spoken in other languages such as Japanese,Spanish, German, African, however if I knew what I was saying that would mean that it wasn't an unknown tongue.  I believe that people who can speak earthly tongues are operating in the "gift of tongues", but I haven't done enough searching of the Word to back that up.


----------



## live2bgr8 (Feb 16, 2007)

Keen said:
			
		

> Wow, I find this hard to believe. If God is suppose to be all knowing then how can this be?


 
People speak in tongues because WE are NOT all knowing. Take intercession for example. We may know that a person is hurting (spiritually, emotionally or physically) but we may not know the full extent or why they are hurting. The Holy Spirit can speak through us in intercession without revealing the depths of what is going on.

Even with our own hearts... God knows us better than we know ourselves...

At first, I had a hard time wrapping my mind around it, too. I attended the Church of Christ as a teen and was water baptized in it.

That said, now I know tongues are real. In my personal prayer life I have experienced it. 

However, the Bible makes it clear that these big showy productions are outside of rational teaching... Only once have I heard tongues interpreted in a group setting according to Scripture.


----------



## Koffie (Feb 16, 2007)

mrsmeredith said:
			
		

> So not true. God created all languages. God sees all and knows all, nothing is ever hidden from him. Speaking in tongues is speaking directly to GOD where *satan cannot understand or interpret* your prayers to hinder them. You pray in tongues because your spirit knows exactly what you need and how to pray and it prays the perfect prayer. Also, no one relays the message to GOD. It is because Jesus died for our sins that we can go to God. When we come to Him in Jesus name God delights to hear and answer us. We can be sure that He will forgive our sins because of Jesus.
> 
> *JOHN 14:13-15*
> 13. â€œAnd whatever you ask in My name, that I will do, that the Father may be glorified in the Son.â€ 14. â€œIf you ask anything in My name, I will do _it_.â€â€œIf you love Me, keep My commandments.â€




I agree with this whole statement, I guess that you and other posters did not understand what I was saying when I posted that reply. Please refer to the post where I  stated that since God= The Holy Spirit, Son and the Father that of course He understands English. I also gave scripture references. Once Again, I repeat, ENGLISH is not the language that is God's Heavenly code language,<---- that is what I was trying to say.

And your quote in red above is support for what I was trying to say. When you ask in english, you ask in Jesus name. When you pray in tongues, God's got it and you just let His perfect will be done  

As you said, speaking in tongues is speaking directly to God, so if that's the case, then when we pray in the natural instead of praying in the spirit, then we are not speaking directly to God, we are praying to Jesus. Once again, this is what I have been taught so please don't throw stones at me for that. I never said anyone on this board had to believe as I do.  I know that God is all knowing, yet I understand that tongues is an edification of one's spirit to speaking directly to God himself. With that being said, yes God knows all languages, and I never said He didn't.


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 16, 2007)

pbuckley said:
			
		

> Come on ladies help me out here, I am seriously wondering about this. I want to be worshipping at the right place and understand what all is going on around me and moreso be comfortable with it.




Why did you leave the Church or did you?  

By the way, I'm a member of the Church of Christ.  However, I grew up in denominationalism.


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 16, 2007)

what was the purpose of tongues as revealed in the Scriptures?

1 Corinthians 14:22 (NASB)
"So then tongues are for a sign, not to those who believe, but to unbelievers; but prophecy is for a sign, not to unbelievers, but to those who believe.

Acts 2:4(NASB)
"And they were all filled with the Holy Spirit and began to speak with other tongues, as the Spirit was giving them utterance."

Acts 2:8 (NASB)
"And how is it that we each hear them in our own language to which we were born?

HEB 1:1 - 2(NASB)
1 "God, after He spoke long ago to the fathers in the prophets in many portions and in many ways, 2 in these last days has spoken to us in His Son, whom He appointed heir of all things, through whom also He made the world."

In the beginning, God spoke directly to the fathers, to the heads of the households to reveal his will to his children. We commonly call this the Patriarchal age. This was the period of time from Adam through Moses. In the period of time we call the Mosaic age, God revealed his will through the prophet Moses, and other prophets mentioned in the Old Testament. In the Christian age, God's will is revealed through Jesus, as our Scripture points out. It was never God's intention that Man get the idea that his method of revealing himself was as important as the revelation itself.

In the Christian age, God chose to begin his final and complete revelation with Jesus, who by miracle would confirm once, and for all time, his word. Jesus promised to send the Word by miracle to the apostles and prophets of the first century, who would be able to preform miracles, which would confirm the Word they preached as coming from God. Remember Jesus words in Mark 16:20?

MAR 16:20 (NASB)
"And they went out and preached everywhere, while the Lord worked with them, and confirmed the word by the signs that followed."

Further, it is the teaching of the Scriptures that these miraculous operations of the Spirit would come to a close when the Word of God was complete.

1 Corinthians 13:8-13NASB)
8 Love never fails; but if there are gifts of prophecy, they will be done away; if there are tongues, they will cease; if there is knowledge, it will be done away. 9 For we know in part, and we prophesy in part; 10 but when the perfect comes, the partial will be done away. 11 When I was a child, I used to speak as a child, think as a child, reason as a child; when I became a man, I did away with childish things. 12 For now we see in a mirror dimly, but then face to face; now I know in part, but then I shall know fully just as I also have been fully known. 13 But now abide faith, hope, love, these three; but the greatest of these is love.

When the complete (perfect of verse 10) Word of God was revealed (by the end of the first century) the partial methods of revelation would cease.

God's perfect plan has always been to have an objective source (His revealed word) to which man could turn, which each accountable individual could read and study for himself and come to know his relationship to God.

2 Peter 1:3(NASB)
"seeing that His divine power has granted to us everything pertaining to life and godliness, through the true knowledge of Him who called us by His own glory and excellence."


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 16, 2007)

Scriptures do not support tongues being defined as gibberish or some unintelligent garbled sound that cannot be understood.

The tongue that is spoken of is a language, a foreign language, not a garbled sound that is not known. There were gathered in Jerusalem on the day of Pentecost people from about 16 different nations, who spoke over ten different languages. During this period in history the world spoke mostly Greek, however, you will notice in Acts 2:11, that the people heard the apostles speaking in their own language. As the result of the people hearing in their own language, they people were amazed and perplexed.

In the records in 1 Corinthians, the obvious giving of languages (tongues) was a working of the Holy Spirit in the same sense that workings of miracles, prophecies, discerning of spirits and the interpretation of tongues.

Paul, the author of 1 Corinthians, says that the greater gift, rather than speaking in tongues, is love. He also says that this gift of speaking in tongues (languages) is to be in an orderly fashion, and only then if there is someone there to interpret. Also he says that the speaking in tongues is a sign to those who are unbelievers.

If someone comes into your assembly and you are speaking a lot of garbled sounds that cannot be understood that the unbeliever will not understand.

*1 Corinthians 13:8, Paul says that prophecies and speaking in tongues will cease and love will remain.
*
From a careful reading the various texts where the speaking in tongues is mentioned it is obvious that whatever it is one can and does understand.

The speaking in tongues in all these references is a foreign language and not gibberish.

Mark 16:17
17 And these signs shall accompany them that believe: in my name shall they cast out demons; they shall speak with new tongues;
ASV

Acts 2:3-4
3 And there appeared unto them tongues parting asunder, like as of fire; and it sat upon each one of them.
4 And they were all filled with the Holy Spirit, and began to speak with other tongues, as the Spirit gave them utterance. ASV

Acts 2:11-12
11 Cretans and Arabians, we hear them speaking in our tongues the mighty works of God.
12 And they were all amazed, and were perplexed, saying one to another, What meaneth this? ASV

Acts 10:46
46 For they heard them speak with tongues, and magnify God. Then answered Peter,
ASV

Acts 19:6
6 And when Paul had laid his hands upon them, the Holy Spirit came on them; and they spake with tongues, and prophesied.
ASV

1 Corinthians 12:10
10 and to another workings of miracles; and to another prophecy; and to another discernings of spirits; to another (divers) kinds of tongues; and to another the interpretation of tongues:
ASV

1 Corinthians 12:28-13:1
28 And God hath set some in the church, first apostles, secondly prophets, thirdly teachers, then miracles, then gifts of healings, helps, governments, (divers) kinds of tongues.
29 Are all apostles? are all prophets? are all teachers? are all (workers of) miracles?
30 have all gifts of healings? do all speak with tongues? do all interpret?
*31 But desire earnestly the greater gifts. And moreover a most excellent way show I unto you.*

1 Corinthians 13:1
13:1 If I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I am become sounding brass, or a clanging cymbal.
ASV

1 Corinthians 13:8
8 Love never faileth: but whether (there be) prophecies, they shall be done away; whether (there be) tongues, they shall cease; whether (there be) knowledge, *it shall be done away.*
ASV

1 Corinthians 14:2-9
2 For he that speaketh in a tongue speaketh not unto men, but unto God; for no man understandeth; but in the spirit he speaketh mysteries.
3 But he that prophesieth speaketh unto men edification, and exhortation, and consolation.
4 He that speaketh in a tongue edifieth himself; but he that prophesieth edifieth the church.
5 Now I would have you all speak with tongues, but rather that ye should prophesy: and greater is he that prophesieth than he that speaketh with tongues, except he interpret, that the church may receive edifying.
*6 But now, brethren, if I come unto you speaking with tongues, what shall I profit you, unless I speak to you either by way of revelation, or of knowledge, or of prophesying, or of teaching?
7 Even things without life, giving a voice, whether pipe or harp, if they give not a distinction in the sounds, how shall it be known what is piped or harped?*
8 For if the trumpet give an uncertain voice, who shall prepare himself for war?
9 So also ye, unless ye utter by the tongue speech easy to understood, how shall it be known what is spoken? for ye will be speaking into the air.
ASV

1 Corinthians 14:13-14 3 Wherefore let him that speaketh in a tongue pray that he may interpret. 14 For if I pray in a tongue, my spirit prayeth, but my understanding is unfruitful. ASV

1 Corinthians 14:18-19
18 I thank God, I speak with tongues more than you all:
19 howbeit in the church I had rather speak five words with my understanding, that I might instruct others also, than ten thousand words in a tongue.
ASV

1 Corinthians 14:22-29
2*2 Wherefore tongues are for a sign, not to them that believe, but to the unbelieving: *but prophesying (is for a sign), not to the unbelieving, but to them that believe.
23 If therefore the whole church be assembled together and all speak with tongues, and there come in men unlearned or unbelieving, will they not say that ye are mad?
24 But if all prophesy, and there come in one unbelieving or unlearned, he is reproved by all, he is judged by all;
25 the secrets of his heart are made manifest; and so he will fall down on his face and worship God, declaring that God is among you indeed.
26 What is it then, brethren? When ye come together, each one hath a psalm, hath a teaching, hath a revelation, hath a tongue, hath an interpretation. Let all things be done unto edifying.
27 If any man speaketh in a tongue, (let it be) by two, or at the most three, and (that) in turn; and let one interpret:
28 but if there be no interpreter, let him keep silence in the church; and let him speak to himself, and to God. American Standard Version

From a reading of the above scriptures one will see that speaking in tongues was a foreign language that had a miraculous application, but was limited to the early beginning of the church ( 1 Corinthians 13:8). *The apostle Paul said that they would cease along with the other miracles of that time.* 

*On the day of Pentecost, it is observed that the people heard the apostles speaking a language in their own tongue in which they were born. *


----------



## MindTwister (Feb 25, 2007)

MrsHouston said:
			
		

> Why did you leave the Church or did you?
> 
> By the way, I'm a member of the Church of Christ.  However, I grew up in denominationalism.


OT: Is Church of Christ non denominational? What are their basic beliefs? (ya know, like baptist emphasize water bapitism, pentecostal emphasize charismatism and the gifts of the holy spirit, etc...) What are the core emphasis in the Church of Christ?


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 25, 2007)

The churches of Christ are undenominational and have no central headquarters or president. Each congregation of the churches of Christ is autonomous, and it is the Word of God that unites us into One Faith (Ephesians 4:3-6). We follow the teachings of Jesus Christ and his holy Apostles, and not the teachings of man. We are Christians only.  We use the bible as our source of teaching and no man-made creeds.


----------



## considerate (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been saved about 6 years but have only been speaking in tongues about 4yrs. I remember when i really wanted to be saved and filled with the holy ghost, the spirit told me to get on my knees and call upon the name Jesus. So that is what I did. Nothing happened the first day, it was like maybe 3mos before I really know I had the evidence of the holy ghost. One day as I was calling on the Lord, and praying and saying Jesus, Jesus, Jesus, etc. I heard the voice of the devil told me to get up that the Lord did not hear me and I was wasting me time. But as I was calling on Jesus, I started rebuking the devil in my mind. I said to him I was not going to get up until I get him. Before I could finish saying that in my mind, I spoke in tongues. It startled me because I had never did that, but I kept calling him and I started speaking in tongues more. When I went to say the name Jesus, it would come out to something else that I did not understand. I recall that I had never shouted in the church, but one day we was having a high time in the Lord at church, and my friend started singing this song called " this church is on fire, and burning with the Holy Ghost. And as I was listening to the song, it was as if I felt like running, and when I knowed anything, one leg came up and the other and before I knew it i was shouting. It wasn't anything that I could control. But I was saved long before I speaked in tongues or shouted. This doesn't make you save but the confession by mouth, and believing in your heart does. I am so glad to be saved, that this is something that I will never give up.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Feb 26, 2007)

considerate said:
			
		

> I have been saved about 6 years but have only been speaking in tongues about 4yrs. I remember when i really wanted to be saved and filled with the holy ghost, the spirit told me to get on my knees and call upon the name Jesus. So that is what I did. Nothing happened the first day, it was like maybe 3mos before I really know I had the evidence of the holy ghost. One day as I was calling on the Lord, and praying and saying Jesus, Jesus, Jesus, etc. I heard the voice of the devil told me to get up that the Lord did not hear me and I was wasting me time. But as I was calling on Jesus, I started rebuking the devil in my mind. I said to him I was not going to get up until I get him. Before I could finish saying that in my mind, I spoke in tongues. It startled me because I had never did that, but I kept calling him and I started speaking in tongues more. When I went to say the name Jesus, it would come out to something else that I did not understand. I recall that I had never shouted in the church, but one day we was having a high time in the Lord at church, and my friend started singing this song called " this church is on fire, and burning with the Holy Ghost. And as I was listening to the song, it was as if I felt like running, and when I knowed anything, one leg came up and the other and before I knew it i was shouting. It wasn't anything that I could control. But I was saved long before I speaked in tongues or shouted. This doesn't make you save but the confession by mouth, and believing in your heart does. I am so glad to be saved, that this is something that I will never give up.


Are you of the Church of Christ?


----------



## considerate (Feb 26, 2007)

No, I am non-denominational that truly believe what the bible says that you must be holy, righteous when living for the Lord. Our church motto is:
"The church where God answers by Fire!" Then name of our church is Mount Carmel Deliverance Center. We also have another church that my pastor had for many years which is called Mount carmel Holiness Church.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 16, 2007)

I AM EXCITED BECAUSE I SPOKE IN TONGUES FOR THE FIRST TIME ON YESTERDAY.


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, satan sucks!  I had started this long post about how he stole my tongues from me and all of a sudden "POOF!"  My post vanished.  PM me if you want to hear the story.

So I'll just speak on being annointed and "slain" in the spirit.  I was at church Sunday after fasting (Master Cleanse) since Friday.  I went up to the altar for special prayer.  My pastor came over to me to pray for me and annoint me.  When he came to me he says, "Just keep praying and fasting, keep praying and fasting."  No one at church knew I was fasting except for God.  So I'm crying and saying "yes" cause I know it's God.  He annoints me (I think on my head) and I fall out.  It was so quick.  I felt my pastor's wife catching me.  I remember everything except the touch.  God is soooo good.  I feel like doing a happy dance.  God has showed me quite a few times that I'm at the right church and that my pastor is the real deal.  I go to a nondenominational interracial church.   My pastors are Italian and my church is on FIYAH!!!

Tongues and the gifts, being "slain" in the spirit is all VERY real.  Of course like someone said satan copies and tries to discredit God with phonies but those who genuinely want to know Him and those who are are truly seeking Him won't be led atray.  Thanks for your stories, ladies.   I love to hear how God moves.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 18, 2007)

MrsHouston said:
			
		

> Scriptures do not support tongues being defined as gibberish or some unintelligent garbled sound that cannot be understood.
> 
> The tongue that is spoken of is a language, a foreign language, not a garbled sound that is not known. There were gathered in Jerusalem on the day of Pentecost people from about 16 different nations, who spoke over ten different languages. During this period in history the world spoke mostly Greek, however, you will notice in Acts 2:11, that the people heard the apostles speaking in their own language. As the result of the people hearing in their own language, they people were amazed and perplexed.
> 
> ...


 
THis is a good post. I have been confused about tongues for a long time. It seems to me that modern-day tongues isn't anything like what was in the Bible.

1 Corinthians 14:26-27 
*Orderly Worship*

*26What then, brothers? When you come together, each one has a hymn, a lesson, a revelation, a tongue, or an interpretation. Let all things be done for building up. 27If any speak in a tongue, let there be only two or at most three, and each in turn, and let someone interpret. *

I've never seen tongues interpreted like it is said in the Bible. 

*28But if there is no one to interpret, let each of them keep silent in church and speak to himself and to God. *

The gift of tongues in the New Testament was for building up and edifying, and to profit the church. There seems to be no purpose today, aside from a person's personal speaking to God. But that is supposed to be silent. I guess I'm still confused.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Mar 18, 2007)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> THis is a good post. I have been confused about tongues for a long time. It seems to me that modern-day tongues isn't anything like what was in the Bible.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 14:26-27
> *Orderly Worship*
> ...


I am still confused as well.  And it seems like so many folks are Pentacostal or CoC who experience this.  I guess it is something I need to continue to pray on.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 18, 2007)

pbuckley said:
			
		

> Laying hands on people and them falling out
> 
> What is this about?
> In my life as a Christian while in the Church of Christ I kinda judged this I believe that this was a baptist thing people running around shouting and screaming and passing out. And people laying hands on others and they falling to the floor I thought all of that was an act a show. I am now trying to open up my mind and I don't know where to start with this one. Is it real? What are these people feeling? What makes you just fall?
> ...


 
As far as I know, there is no biblical basis for being "slain in the spirit" (being touched by a man/woman and receiving the spirit and falling). There are several scriptures that support people being so awed by God's presence that they fell to their faces.

*Ezekiel 1:28*


*28Like the appearance of the bow that is in the cloud on the day of rain, so was the appearance of the brightness all around. *
*   Such was the appearance of the likeness of the glory of the LORD. And when I saw it, I fell on my face, and I heard the voice of one speaking. *


* Daniel 8:17-18*


*17So he came near where I stood. And when he came, I was frightened and fell on my face. But he said to me, "Understand, O son of man, that the vision is for the time of the end." *
* 18And when he had spoken to me, I fell into a deep sleep with my face to the ground. But he touched me and made me stand up.*


* Daniel 10:7-9*

*7And I, Daniel, alone saw the vision, for the men who were with me did not see the vision, but a great trembling fell upon them, and they fled to hide themselves. 8So I was left alone and saw this great vision, and no strength was left in me. My radiant appearance was fearfully changed, and I retained no strength. 9Then I heard the sound of his words, and as I heard the sound of his words, I fell on my face in deep sleep with my face to the ground. *


*Acts 26:13-14*

*13At midday, O king, I saw on the way a light from heaven, brighter than the sun, that shone around me and those who journeyed with me. 14And when we had all fallen to the ground, I heard a voice saying to me in the Hebrew language, 'Saul, Saul, why are you persecuting me? It is hard for you to kick against the goads.' *

There aren't any instances in the Bible where people fell as a result of being touched by humans. Be careful with this, because this may be the result of another force at work. Also, when people fell under God's presence in the Bible, God spoke directly to them.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 18, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> I am still confused as well. And it seems like so many folks are Pentacostal or CoC who experience this. I guess it is something I need to continue to pray on.


 
Right, and a lot of churches actually teach you how to speak in tongues. If something is a divine miracle or gift, how can someone teach you how to receive it? It just doesn't seem biblical to me. 

I was looking up some information on tongues and came across this word:

Main Entry: *glosÂ·soÂ·laÂ·lia*
Pronunciation: "glÃ¤s-&-'lA-lE-&, "glos-
Function: _noun_
*:* *profuse and often emotionally charged speech that mimics coherent speech but is usually unintelligible to the listener and that is uttered in some states of religious ecstasy and in some schizophrenic states *

I wonder if this isn't what is happening during those times when the whole church is speaking in different tongues and there is no interpreter.


----------



## Tee (Mar 18, 2007)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Right, and a lot of churches actually teach you how to speak in tongues. If something is a divine miracle or gift, how can someone teach you how to receive it? It just doesn't seem biblical to me.
> 
> I was looking up some information on tongues and came across this word:
> 
> ...


 
Interpretation is often misunderstood.  What is meant by interpretation is for someone to interpret your action.  To tell What you are doing.  Not so much as word for word what you are saying. (even though I have heard of this happening) The way it was explained to me in my teaching was:  If 5 people were in a room together and one started to speak in tongue, some one else out of that five will be to explain _the tongue speaker's_ actions.


----------



## Tee (Mar 18, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> I am still confused as well. And it seems like so many folks are *Pentacostal or CoC* who experience this. I guess it is something I need to continue to pray on.


 
I saw you ask this in an earlier post.  I am neither.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Mar 18, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I saw you ask this in an earlier post.  I am neither.


May I ask what denomination you are, if yor are of one?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 18, 2007)

pbuckley said:
			
		

> Thanks Sweet C, anxiously awaiting your part 2. I don't know what I'd do or how I'd feel all of a sudden speaking in tongues. I having been waiting to get a real prospective on this, someone to actually tell me they have this gift so I could ask what it was like and for confirmation if it was fake or not. Wow! I look forward to more of your insight. Thanks for responding.



I think you are trying to use human intellect over faith and spirit to understand your concerns on these two topics.  Pray that God takes anything from your thoughts that condemning and to open your heart to the Spirit of the Lord.  After that read the scriptures that some of the ladies here have suggested.  Have you been studied the new testment and what type of bible are you studying from?  I also suggest that you read the book of John as well.


----------



## secretdiamond (Mar 18, 2007)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Right, and *a lot of churches actually teach you how to speak in tongues. *If something is a divine miracle or gift, how can someone teach you how to receive it? It just doesn't seem biblical to me.



I have never witnessed this or heard of this before.

Also, many denominations AND non-denominational/interdenominational believe in speaking in tongues.

I was skeptical too and often wondered it was fake, but from my experiences (not personal) from different ppl of different churches and denom's, I don't doubt it at all.  Sadly, I'm just scared of it. I need to pray on that.   But I do know that once I get over this fear, it will be the greatest day of my life!


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 18, 2007)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> I have never witnessed this or heard of this before.
> 
> Also, many denominations AND non-denominational/interdenominational believe in speaking in tongues.
> 
> I was skeptical too and often wondered it was fake, but from my experiences (not personal) from different ppl of different churches and denom's, I don't doubt it at all. Sadly, I'm just scared of it. I need to pray on that.  But I do know that once I get over this fear, it will be the greatest day of my life!


 
I'm not saying it's fake at all! I've been present when others have started speaking in tongues, and I've known lots of people who have done it. What I'm saying is that I'm confused as to way it's done today (not biblical), as well as the purpose (how does it edify the church if nobody understands it?)

As for churches teaching, it happens. I attended a service once where the speaker told everyone to just start babbling and stuttering and saying certain things over and over, and then said that the Holy Spirit would take over. This is not the only church where this was done, either.


----------



## secretdiamond (Mar 18, 2007)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> I'm not saying it's fake at all! I've been present when others have started speaking in tongues, and I've known lots of people who have done it. What I'm saying is that I'm confused as to way it's done today (not biblical), as well as the purpose (how does it edify the church if nobody understands it?)
> 
> As for churches teaching, it happens. I attended a service once where the speaker told everyone to just start babbling and stuttering and saying certain things over and over, and then said that the Holy Spirit would take over. This is not the only church where this was done, either.



Oh I'm not saying that you never witnessed it yourself, I was just stating that what you wrote was new to me.  I really haven't heard that before.  I was only replying to your post in my first sentence. The rest of my post was in general to the content of the whole thread.   I'm sorry if it came across as if I was questioning your beliefs or something.


----------



## Tee (Mar 18, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> May I ask what denomination you are, if yor are of one?


 
I am Non Denominational.


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 19, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> I am still confused as well. And it seems like so many folks are Pentacostal or CoC who experience this. I guess it is something I need to continue to pray on.


 
I would venture to say that most people in the CoC don't actually experience this.  In fact I have never attended one that did.


----------



## dreamer26 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great responses ladies, and I'm only adding my experience.

I grow up Pentecostal and I would see people speak but I wasn't sold on the idea.  One day at the age of 15 I was in my room on my knees and I began to pray and I told God that I wanted to speak in tongues only if it's real.  I didn't want to say stuff just for the sake of it.  I began to pray and cry and sure enough I began to speak in tongues.

I see in church today that a lot of people just say stuff but it's not from God it is from flesh.  People think they're deep spiritually if they speak in tongues.  No you're deep spiritually when you can love those that do you wrong and forgive those that dispitefully misuse you.  Then you're deep.

One thing that we as humans do wrong is that we try to understand spiritual things with this earthly mind and the bible says that a carnal mind can not discern spiritual things.   When I stopped trying to figure out how it could happen and if it's real and how come God just can't hear my english and I began to trust and desire every perfect and good gift from God that's when I was ready to receive.  

Someone here said the Holy Spirit is a gentlemen and he knows when you are ready to receive.  It won't be a forced issue.  If you never speak that means you never truly surrendered your heart to receive.

God reads our hearts not our lips.  Ask him to create in you a clean heart and renew a right spirit. (not that you a bad person), but sometimes our thinking is stinking and we need him to renew us.

Keep searching for those that desire to know God in this matter because he's near unto you, keep on searching.

Be Blessed.


----------



## plainj (Mar 20, 2007)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> Great responses ladies, and I'm only adding my experience.
> 
> I grow up Pentecostal and I would see people speak but I wasn't sold on the idea.  One day at the age of 15 I was in my room on my knees and I began to pray and I told God that I wanted to speak in tongues only if it's real.  I didn't want to say stuff just for the sake of it.  I began to pray and cry and sure enough I began to speak in tongues.
> 
> ...


This is such an exellent response for me and what I'm going thru right now. I think I finally found a church home and this topic is up close and personal so I'm trying to understand talking in tongues and the Holy Spirit. I think, like you said, I'm thinking too hard; trying too hard to figure it out. I need to surrender and open my heart to receive and I've been telling myself this and praying on it the last several days. Thank you so much. I needed this.


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 20, 2007)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> Great responses ladies, and I'm only adding my experience.
> 
> I grow up Pentecostal and I would see people speak but I wasn't sold on the idea. One day at the age of 15 I was in my room on my knees and I began to pray and I told God that I wanted to speak in tongues only if it's real. I didn't want to say stuff just for the sake of it. I began to pray and cry and sure enough I began to speak in tongues.
> 
> ...


 
How does the bolded part of your statement line up with scripture?


----------



## dreamer26 (Mar 20, 2007)

tmichelle said:
			
		

> How does the bolded part of your statement line up with scripture?


 
Ephesians 3: 17-19  Says

17-That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye being rooted and grounded in love

18- May be able to comprehend with all saints that is the breadth and length and depth and height;
19-And to know the love of Christ which passeth knowledge that ye might be filled with all the fullness of God.

Matthew 6: 21, Where your treasure is there will your heart be also.

Matthew 12: 34, O generation of vipers how can ye being evil speak good things? for out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaketh.


God desires to fill you with the fullness of himself but out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speakth.

If you don't have a clean heart and changed heart how can Christ enter in and if he doesn't enter how how can he speak through you.

Matthew 22: 37, Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all they soul and with all thy mind.

This walk with God is a heart thing all the way.  

Jeremiah 17: 9 & 10
The heart is deceitful above all things and desperatley wicked; who can know it?
I the Lord search the heart, I try the reins even to give every man according to his ways and according to the fruit of his doings.

Acts 7:51, Ye stiffnecked and uncircumcised in heart and ears ye do always resist the Holy Ghost; as your father did so do ye.

Ephesians 6: 6 Not with eye service as men pleasers but as the servants of Christ doing the will of God from  the heart.

It all about the heart.  We get caught up in what man does but when we stand before God the only that will last is what did from the heart.

Last but not least

Romans 10:10, For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.

You can not be saved until you believe from your heart. Not from your mouth from your heart.  That's why so many people walk the isle of the church and get saved but their lives never change.  Not because God can't change them or God isn't God but it's because the heart didn't believe.

I hope this answered your question.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 20, 2007)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> Ephesians 3: 17-19 Says
> 
> 17-That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye being rooted and grounded in love
> 
> ...


 

The gift of tongues is but ONE gift given by the Holy Spirit.

*1 Corinthians 12:4-12 *


*4There are different kinds of gifts, but the same Spirit. 5There are different kinds of service, but the same Lord. 6There are different kinds of working, but the same God works all of them in all men. *

*7Now to each one the manifestation of the Spirit is given for the common good. 8To one there is given through the Spirit the message of wisdom, to another the message of knowledge by means of the same Spirit, 9to another faith by the same Spirit, to another gifts of healing by that one Spirit, 10to another miraculous powers, to another prophecy, to another distinguishing between spirits, to another speaking in different kinds of tongues,[a] and to still another the interpretation of tongues.[b] 11All these are the work of one and the same Spirit, and he gives them to each one, just as he determines. *
*12The body is a unit, though it is made up of many parts; and though all its parts are many, they form one body. So it is with Christ.*

Not everyone receives the same gifts. Also, Paul doesn't consider tongues to be the most important gift:

*1 Corinthians 14:14-19 *


*14For if I pray in a tongue, my spirit prays, but my mind is unfruitful. 15So what shall I do? I will pray with my spirit, but I will also pray with my mind; I will sing with my spirit, but I will also sing with my mind. 16If you are praising God with your spirit, how can one who finds himself among those who do not understand[a] say "Amen" to your thanksgiving, since he does not know what you are saying? 17You may be giving thanks well enough, but the other man is not edified. *
*18I thank God that I speak in tongues more than all of you. 19But in the church I would rather speak five intelligible words to instruct others than ten thousand words in a tongue.*

See also:

*1 Corinthians 14:5*

*5I would like every one of you to speak in tongues,[a] but I would rather have you prophesy. He who prophesies is greater than one who speaks in tongues,[b] unless he interprets, so that the church may be edified.*


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm, for those who have/do speak in tongues, were you alone or in church?

Because it appears to me that this is an aloud thing, and when I'm alone I always pray to myself (not speaking).

Thanks


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 20, 2007)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> One thing that we as humans do wrong is that we try to understand spiritual things with this earthly mind and the bible says that a carnal mind can not discern spiritual things.
> 
> Keep searching for those that desire to know God in this matter because he's near unto you, keep on searching.
> 
> ...


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 21, 2007)

It explains speaking but not speaking in tongues.



			
				dreamer26 said:
			
		

> Ephesians 3: 17-19 Says
> 
> 17-That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye being rooted and grounded in love
> 
> ...


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 21, 2007)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> The gift of tongues is but ONE gift given by the Holy Spirit.
> 
> *1 Corinthians 12:4-12 *
> 
> ...


 
1 Corinthians 14:5 that you wrote was what went through my mind concerning the post that you (and I) quoted about tongue speaking. 

*7Now to each one the manifestation of the Spirit is given for the common good. 8To one there is given through the Spirit the message of wisdom, to another the message of knowledge by means of the same Spirit, 9to another faith by the same Spirit, to another gifts of healing by that one Spirit, 10to another miraculous powers, to another prophecy, to another distinguishing between spirits, to another speaking in different kinds of tongues,[a] and to still another the interpretation of tongues.[b] 11All these are the work of one and the same Spirit, and he gives them to each one, just as he determines. *

I wonder why the gift of tongues (which is supposed to be to instruct others as stated in 1 Cor. 14:5, 20) is only spoken in words that few can understand not actually other earthly languages like during pentacost where non-believers could hear and believe.  Also I think it rather odd that so many (in some cases almost everyone in the church) can speak in a tongue, but what about these other gifts?  What happened to them?  Why aren't people having limbs restored (like we see examples of in the New Testament) or being raised from the dead?  Even prophets from the Old Testament could do that not to mention the New Testament examples, ie. Paul and Eutychus.  I'd love to see some of these soldiers who have had their legs blasted off actually regrow them.  Or people being raised from the dead.


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 21, 2007)

Also, I feel compelled to write this, but only for whom this may apply and only to think deeply about, not necessarily to agree with me, but to examine.  It was written in other posts about experiences people had with falling out or speaking in tongues etc. that were not the same as the experiences of those in the Bible.  Please, please, please make sure that if your experiences are not lining up with the Bible in ANY way that you pray and examine yourself and ensure you are not being deceived, because we are told that their is a great deceiver.  If your experiences do line up with the words of the Bible than great, but if they are different, humble yourself and truly ask to know the truth to ENSURE you haven't been decieved.  

Also what comes to mind are the magicians of ancient Egypt and how by their magic arts they were able to perform the same "miracles" Moses did.  Remeber that the Holy Spirit isn't the only spirit around.  Just be careful ladies.  I don't want to be decieved and I don't want anyone else to either!


----------



## beaux cheveux (Mar 21, 2007)

I think this will be helpful
http://www.amazingfacts.org/items/Read_Book.asp?SelLang=en&ID=15&x=10&y=20
 Remember ladies, test out* every*thing in the scriptures and find it out for yourselves. Let the bible define for you doctrine and not the church , and pray about it! The Holy Spirit will *never* lead you astray from the Bible. 
~Peace out


----------



## dreamer26 (Mar 21, 2007)

tmichelle said:
			
		

> Also, I feel compelled to write this, but only for whom this may apply and only to think deeply about, not necessarily to agree with me, but to examine. It was written in other posts about experiences people had with falling out or speaking in tongues etc. that were not the same as the experiences of those in the Bible. Please, please, please make sure that if your experiences are not lining up with the Bible in ANY way that you pray and examine yourself and ensure you are not being deceived, because we are told that their is a great deceiver. If your experiences do line up with the words of the Bible than great, but if they are different, humble yourself and truly ask to know the truth to ENSURE you haven't been decieved.
> 
> Also what comes to mind are the magicians of ancient Egypt and how by their magic arts they were able to perform the same "miracles" Moses did. Remeber that the Holy Spirit isn't the only spirit around. Just be careful ladies. I don't want to be decieved and I don't want anyone else to either!


 

Yes I agree that the devil has power and he does decieve, but the devil also do not have an orginal thought or idea.   The reason why there are false prophets because there are true ones.  He mimics God.

But Mark 16: 17-18 says this:

17 And these signs shall follow them that believe; In my name they shall  cast out devils; they shall speak with new tongues, 
18 They shall take up serpents and if they drink any deadly thing it shall not hurt them  they shall lay hands on the sick and they shall recover.

Of course we as humans in and of ourselves we have no power, but if you are saved and have been given the authority to use the Name of Jesus, you have power.

The bible doesn't say you might speak, but it says you shall speak. But you have to believe.  If you don't think it's real or it's not for you, guess what? You're right,  to you it's not real and to you it won't happen.  

Yes you can speak in tongues, yes you can rebuke the devil and cast him out.  Yes in the name of Jesus you can lay your hands on the sick and my bible says they shall recover.  We are so afraid of things we don't understand.  But if you're waiting to understand God fully before you trust him, you'll live your live way beneath your promises.

I respect totally what you're saying, but the acid test to anything being done is what is your motive?  I believe tongues ought to be done as the bible says when it's done in church (with an interpreter) otherwise no one is being edified and God is not be glorified.

If you're speaking in tongues to be seen, God is not in that.
If you go to church to be seen, God is not please with that either.
If you're preaching to be seen,God is not in that.
If you give money with an unpure motive,God is not in that.

In everything we do, we need to ask ourselves, what is my purpose or motive for doing it.  If your answer is not to bring God some glory.

SIT IT DOWN.

Be blessed.


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 22, 2007)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> Yes I agree that the devil has power and he does decieve, but the devil also do not have an orginal thought or idea. The reason why there are false prophets because there are true ones. He mimics God.
> 
> But Mark 16: 17-18 says this:
> 
> ...


 
I truly am with you on the bolded part!  I have learned recently more and more how much our hearts are what counts.  I just had to underscore that.  Here's my understanding about many of the miraculous gifts, 

1 Cor. 13


 8Charity never faileth: but whether there be prophecies, they shall fail; whether there be tongues, they shall cease; whether there be knowledge, it shall vanish away. 
 9For we know in part, and we prophesy in part.  10But when that which is perfect is come, then that which is in part shall be done away. 

Belief in or against miraculous gifts doesn't stop the Holy Spirit, because many people received the Holy Spirit without knowing it was coming, ie. Cornelius and his household, even King Saul prophesied with the prophets (and not on purpose!)  

Something that concerns me greatly is knowing that the devil goes around like a roaring lion seeking whom he may devour and also Paul wrote in 2 Thessalonians:

1Now we request you, brethren, with regard to the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ and our gathering together to Him, 

 2that you not be quickly shaken from your composure or be disturbed either by a spirit or a message or a letter as if from us, to the effect that the day of the Lord has come. 
 3Let no one in any way deceive you, for it will not come unless the apostasy comes first, and the man of lawlessness is revealed, the son of destruction, 
 4who opposes and exalts himself above every so-called god or object of worship, so that he takes his seat in the temple of God, displaying himself as being God. 
 5Do you not remember that while I was still with you, I was telling you these things? 
 6And you know what restrains him now, so that in his time he will be revealed. 
 7For the mystery of lawlessness is already at work; only he who now restrains will do so until he is taken out of the way. 
 8Then that lawless one will be revealed whom the Lord will slay with the breath of His mouth and bring to an end by the appearance of His coming; 
 9that is, the one whose coming is in accord with the activity of Satan, with all power and signs and false wonders, 
 10and with all the deception of wickedness for those who perish, because they did not receive the love of the truth so as to be saved. 
 11For this reason God will send upon them a deluding influence so that they will believe what is false,  12in order that they all may be judged who did not believe the truth, but took pleasure in wickedness. 

Aside from my understanding of the scripture, I still haven't found people who speak in tongues (which literally means languages) for the benefit of outsiders.  It always seems to be for the benefit of those already there, not for people outside the church like is stated in scripture.  Also, these other miraculous gifts seem to be ignored.  I mean I've seen and heard about healings, but Christ did healings that NO one could deny such as raising someone who had been dead for 4 days, or restoring a withered hand.  How come everyone can speak in tongues but no one can raise an AIDS victim from the dead after 4 days and restore him to good health?


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 22, 2007)

beaux cheveux said:
			
		

> I think this will be helpful
> http://www.amazingfacts.org/items/Read_Book.asp?SelLang=en&ID=15&x=10&y=20
> Remember ladies, test out* every*thing in the scriptures and find it out for yourselves. Let the bible define for you doctrine and not the church , and pray about it! The Holy Spirit will *never* lead you astray from the Bible.
> ~Peace out


 
Wow.......


----------



## dreamer26 (Mar 22, 2007)

tmichelle said:
			
		

> I truly am with you on the bolded part! I have learned recently more and more how much our hearts are what counts. I just had to underscore that. Here's my understanding about many of the miraculous gifts,
> 
> 
> Aside from my understanding of the scripture, I still haven't found people who speak in tongues (which literally means languages) for the benefit of outsiders. It always seems to be for the benefit of those already there, not for people outside the church like is stated in scripture. Also, these other miraculous gifts seem to be ignored. I mean I've seen and heard about healings, but Christ did healings that NO one could deny such as raising someone who had been dead for 4 days, or restoring a withered hand. How come everyone can speak in tongues but no one can raise an AIDS victim from the dead after 4 days and restore him to good health?


 
I feel you, I'm there also wondering why we don't have it like Christ did back in the day, when he told us that Greater works shall you do.

What Christians have to understand is signs and wonders are not for the believer.  I don't need God to ever show up in a pillow of fire or a cloud of smoke.  My faith is way beyond that and if I did witness something like that.  I'm not going to flock to a church or a man just because he did something out of the ordinary.  The scriptures you references deals with that.  God wants you to follow him and trust him based on his word, not a sign and a wonder, or a tongue, or someone falling out.

If my people who are called by my name would humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways.  Then will I hear from heaven and heal their land.

I believe when we the church separate ourselves from the world we'll see God show up greatly.  When we put a difference between clean and unclean and holy and unholy.

Today the church does everything the world does and then some and we expect God to be pleased.

Let's bring it home let's look at our own life, what are we doing that God is not pleased with, what can we give up or let go. 

Remember the shortness is not in GOD it's in us.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Mar 22, 2007)

I think people are getting manifestation of the Holy Spirit and gifts of the Spirit confused.  They are different things.  (Manifest = to show, reveal)  Since we are talking about tongues I will start there.  The gift of tongues is actually â€œdivers kinds of tonguesâ€ which means many kinds of tongues.  If you have the GIFT you are able to speak many DIFFERENT tongues/ languages.  

There is also the gift of faith, healing, wisdom, knowledge, etc.  If you donâ€™t have the gift of faith, healing, wisdom, etc does that mean you donâ€™t have faith or you canâ€™t heal yourself (i.e. pray for a headache to go away) , of course not!  The gifts of the spirit are *special* endowments of supernatural energy.  Every believer can operate in faith, healing, wisdom, etc; however, the actual gift is something â€œextraâ€.  With that being said, every believer can speak in tongues, just like every believer can operate in faith, wisdom, healing, knowledge, etc, but if it is not your gift you will not have that â€œextra powerâ€ from the Holyghost.  

Remember when Jesus said that we would be given the power to cast out devils, heal the sick and more?  That was to *every* believer; not just to those believers with special gifts.  It is ok if you never operate in all of these things, every believer has a different measure of faith, and that is what we are judged by.  â€œ_*For I say, through the grace given unto me, to every man that is among you, not to think of himself more highly than he ought to think; but to think soberly, according as God hath dealt to every man the measure of faithâ€ (KJV Rom 12:3)*_

_*As believers we are not going to agree 100% about interpretations of the Bible; that doesnâ€™t make any of us right or wrong. Every believer is in a different place/level in God.  Someone might be living on the milk of the word while another is on the meat.  You can only live by what God has shown YOU. As long as you continue to seek God and the full understanding of His Word He will continue to reveal the deeper things of Himself.*_


----------



## Princess4real (Mar 25, 2007)

shaffawn said:
			
		

> I think people are getting manifestation of the Holy Spirit and gifts of the Spirit confused. They are different things. (Manifest = to show, reveal) Since we are talking about tongues I will start there. The gift of tongues is actually â€œdivers kinds of tonguesâ€ which means many kinds of tongues. If you have the GIFT you are able to speak many DIFFERENT tongues/ languages.
> 
> There is also the gift of faith, healing, wisdom, knowledge, etc. If you donâ€™t have the gift of faith, healing, wisdom, etc does that mean you donâ€™t have faith or you canâ€™t heal yourself (i.e. pray for a headache to go away) , of course not! The gifts of the spirit are *special* endowments of supernatural energy. Every believer can operate in faith, healing, wisdom, etc; however, the actual gift is something â€œextraâ€. With that being said, every believer can speak in tongues, just like every believer can operate in faith, wisdom, healing, knowledge, etc, but if it is not your gift you will not have that â€œextra powerâ€ from the Holyghost.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent post!


----------



## MrsHouston (Mar 26, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> I am still confused as well.  And it seems like so many folks are Pentacostal or CoC who experience this.  I guess it is something I need to continue to pray on.



I hope I didn't mislead anyone with my post.  I was just quoting what the bible says about the subject matter.  

I'm a member of the Church of Christ and I've *never* experienced speaking in tongues.  Nor do I know of any members of the CoC who have or believe *that it's done today*.  As Lauren450 said, in bible days it was done differently than what someone may see in *some churches today*.  It's not done in the Church of Christ.


----------



## MrsHouston (Mar 26, 2007)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> THis is a good post. I have been confused about tongues for a long time. I*t seems to me that modern-day tongues isn't anything like what was in the Bible.*
> 
> 1 Corinthians 14:26-27
> *Orderly Worship*
> ...



I soooo agree.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 26, 2007)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> I feel you, I'm there also wondering why we don't have it like Christ did back in the day, when he told us that Greater works shall you do.
> 
> What Christians have to understand is signs and wonders are not for the believer. I don't need God to ever show up in a pillow of fire or a cloud of smoke. My faith is way beyond that and if I did witness something like that. I'm not going to flock to a church or a man just because he did something out of the ordinary. The scriptures you references deals with that. God wants you to follow him and trust him based on his word, not a sign and a wonder, or a tongue, or someone falling out.
> 
> ...


 
Amen...you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Sweet C (Apr 5, 2007)

pbuckley said:
			
		

> Laying hands on people and them falling out
> 
> What is this about?
> In my life as a Christian while in the Church of Christ I kinda judged this I believe that this was a baptist thing people running around shouting and screaming and passing out. And people laying hands on others and they falling to the floor I thought all of that was an act a show. I am now trying to open up my mind and I don't know where to start with this one. Is it real? What are these people feeling? What makes you just fall?
> ...


 
*Part 2*

Sorry, ladies, it has taken me a while to get back to this board, but I promised part 2, and as a woman of God, I will keep my word.

The laying on of hands goes back to the OT.  In the OT, we see the laying on of hands to pass down a blessing (Gen 48:8-20), ordination (Num 8:10-11), pass down authority (Num 27:18-23), and on sacrifices (Lev 1:4).  In the NT, we see Jesus laying hands on children to bless them and pray for them (Mt 19:13) and to heal the sick (Lk 4:40), while in the NT church, we see the laying on of hands is utilized in healing (Acts 28:8), set apart people for leadership or a specific task or work in the ministry (6:3-6:6, 13:3), receiving the Holy Spirit (Acts 8:16-17), and receiving gifts of the Spirit (1 Tim 4:14).

Now the falling out part is something that is not specifically exhibited in scripture and is something I have seen occur whether someone has had hands laid on them or not.  The only thing in the scripture that is close to this is when people fell upon their face in the presence of God or to reverence God (Joshua 5:14), when the presence of God fell upon people to prevent them from doing something (2 Chr 17:10), and to reverence a man of God (Acts 10:25).   

You have some people who just like to fall out period, particularly in the American church, and the reason why we have â€œcatchersâ€, is so that the church wonâ€™t be held liable if someone falls and hurts themselves.  You donâ€™t see this overseas in places like Africa, when you see people fall out, there are no catchers, so if they are falling just to be falling they will hurt themselves.  Like you, I was always skeptical of people falling out.  Maybe b/c I grew up in a Holiness church, and I saw people who would run around and shout, and then all of a sudden fell out, and I am thinking, you have got to be kidding me?  I remember this one man who would fall out precisely at 11:47am (give or take 2 mins) every Sunday, and one time I guess he fell wrong, cause when he hit the ground his face quinted really bad, and he waited a few weeks, b/f he went back into his routine again.  B/c of these instances, when I did get saved, I was quite determined that if the Lord wanted me to â€œfall outâ€, he was going to have to do.

Based on my own experiences, I have basically come to the conclusion that is not about falling out at all, its just a response that can happen when encountered with the presence of God being heavily upon you.  You see I have fell out, and no one has touched me or laid hands on me and no catchers.  And I have done so sometimes when people have laid hands or me, and sometimes when people havenâ€™t laid hands, but spoke a Word into my life that was confirmed in my spirit.  None of these times have I ever been hurt or even needed a catcher, I just know that itâ€™s a church liability issue, and that is why leadership and ushers fulfill this role.


----------



## Mocha5 (Apr 5, 2007)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> Based on my own experiences, I have basically come to the conclusion that is not about falling out at all, its just a response that can happen when encountered with the presence of God being heavily upon you. You see I have fell out, and no one has touched me or laid hands on me and no catchers. And I have done so sometimes when people have laid hands or me, and sometimes when people havenâ€™t laid hands, but spoke a Word into my life that was confirmed in my spirit. None of these times have I ever been hurt or even needed a catcher, I just know that itâ€™s a church liability issue, and that is why leadership and ushers fulfill this role.


 

SweetC,

Thank you for this post.  It really is about the presence of God.  ANYTHING is possible in His presence: scripturally based or not.  I remember before I was born again, the whole phenomenom of speaking in tongues and resting in the spirit was sooo strange to me.  But as I grew in Christ, He began to let me comprehend and see more and more of His power.  So I am VERY careful about negating someone elses experience with Him however strange it may seem to me.  To do this would be putting limitations on Him.  At the end of the day, any experience that causes you to clearly want to magnify His name even more is good, holy and of Christ.  PBuckley, I pray that God shows up for you and shows out!!!


----------

